# Rene Leibowitz: publication of his letters



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

In early 2018 I acquired a large archive of documents by French conductor and composer René Leibowitz to the Belgian publisher Editions Dynamo. The collection consists of handwritten articles, typescripts and contracts, as well as the complete correspondence of Leibowitz to Editions Dynamo. Given their singular musical and historical value, I have transcribed the letters from this archive and make them available in an ebook for the first time to the general public.

The ebook is titled:

*Rene Leibowitz to Editions Dynamo

The 114 letters of Rene Leibowitz 
to the Editions Dynamo of Pierre Aelberts
between 1947 and 1951​*
and can be downloaded free of charge from my website: *www.tobias-broeker.de*

But attention: The letters are of course in French...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A truly admirable work. Thank you very much, I am looking forward to see that material.

It´s only 15 MB, and they are in French, if people are curious.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am happy that I found at least one person who is interested in this kind of publication. Rene Leibowitz receives some kort of revival in the last years. There are more than a handful of books on him that were published since 2000, so hopefully my letters will shed some new light on him and his work.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I love Leibowitz's recording of Beethoven's symphonies. Are they addressed/mentioned at all in this correspondence?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Something to read while I listen to Leibowitz's 1961 recordings of the Beethoven symphonies on Chesky Records ‎- CH-2009, one of my favorite sets:















And, if my French can't keep up with the text, my ears will still be able to keep up to the music.

Thanks, vlncto.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

SONNET CLV said:


> Something to read while I listen to Leibowitz's 1961 recordings of the Beethoven symphonies on Chesky Records ‎- CH-2009, one of my favorite sets:


Just to note, Leibowitz's excellent Beethoven cycle is also available as part of this mega-download, for $2.69!

https://www.amazon.com/Genius-Beeth...&qid=1539709399&sr=1-1-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0

Leibowitz is probably most famous today for calling Sibelius "the worst composer in the world." ​

https://slippedisc.com/2015/02/the-worst-composer-in-the-world-by-boulezs-teacher/​


----------

